# Horror Circus



## Porkchop Express (Mar 27, 2009)

I found a reference to a halloween themed album called "Horror Circus" but can not find it anywhere. Has anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I googled and to my dismay found nothing titled "Horror Circus" exactly... However, I did find this other cd called Dr. Goodsounds Halloween: Twisted Circus of Horror. Any chance it's the same or similar??

Here's a link to some song previews off of Amazon Amazon.com: Dr. Goodsound's Halloween: Twisted Circus of Horror Sounds: Various Artists: Music


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah, I couldn't turn up anything under the exact name of "Horror Circus." Do you recall where you saw it mentioned? Was it music, sound effects, or something else like spoken word? 

I have a fair number of circus-related albums in my collection, and that just doesn't ring a bell. The Dr. Goodsound (i.e. Introsound in the early versions) Twisted Circus, if that is actually what was being referred to, is a weirdie but a goodie. Actually, I've been pretty pleased by all of the Introsound/Goodsound albums (two Twisted Circus albums and the Haunt-o-tron album, and there are a bunch of repackaged collections of assorted tracks from those albums on iTunes and such). 

If it is indeed "Horror Circus" that you're looking for, keep us updated if you find anything. You've piqued my curiosity - I may not NEED another spooky circus album, but WANT is another matter.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

We used the track "Hexathon" from that Twisted Circus CD you mentioned. It worked out great! It's perfect for a carnival/midway feel with lots of screams from people riding roller coasters, to laughing clowns... It was a great track!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

You might want to check out Nox Arcana's _Carnival of Lost Souls_, too. If you're doing a dark circus, the album is absolutely wonderful


----------



## Porkchop Express (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for all of the advice. I checked out the Nox Arcana album and will definitely be ordering it.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

I've got the Nox Arcana album as well. There are a few good songs on there, and some I really didn't care too much for.

Some other albums to look at are: 

Michael Hedstorm's Midnight Circus (Spooky Halloween Music, Halloween CD's by Michael Hedstrom-Hedstorm Productions)
Poison Props' Evil Clown Music (Poison Halloween Animatronic Props)
Gore Galore's Circus of Freaks (http://www.hauntaudio.com/catalog/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=873)


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

nox arcana's blackthorn album is cool,think ill pick up my kid from school with that jammin through the system!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Jeffhawk said:


> nox arcana's blackthorn album is cool,think ill pick up my kid from school with that jammin through the system!


My kind of parent

Porkchop Express, you're very welcome


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

I put a 1600 watt amp in my ranger,its stupid loud.my son told me he heard it one day when he was waiting to get out of school,funny, its never been over half way up.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We did a haunted/horror carnival a few years ago. One of my all time favorite tracks is Leatherstraps' "The Carnival is over." I found it on i-Tunes. I actually listen to it year round.

Eric


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

I picked up a new cd last week, the band is named Midnight syndicate, and the album is out of the darkness. it has really cool music on it.check it out Midnight Syndicate Halloween Music – Gothic Fantasy Horror Soundtracks


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

A group called "Music For Zombies" does two songs called "Carnival Of Souls" and "Spirit Symphony", both of which would be good songs for a Horror Circus.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> A group called "Music For Zombies" does two songs called "Carnival Of Souls" and "Spirit Symphony", both of which would be good songs for a Horror Circus.


If this has a pic of a green ghoul head with white hair on cover;HAUNTED HORROR HARMONIES FUNERAL MUSIC FOR DEAD THINGS! - eBay (item 120557160116 end time Apr-22-10 00:05:04 PDT)
Yes a very good album. It is created by a man named VERNE LANGDON, not a group. He has several cd's out & a couple that are circus related including an album with the original "laughing lady" & laughing duo that you would hear at carnivals in th 50s-60s.
Here's a link to his EBay site; CARNIVAL MIDWAY FUN HOUSE ASYLUM GAYWAY DARK RIDE LAFFS - eBay (item 120557146580 end time Apr-21-10 23:03:37 PDT)

His web site; The Official Website of Verne Langdon click on the Electric Lemon cd link for all his albums.
A little pricey even with free shipping on EBay, but if you go with the download sites, cheaper.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info Darklord. I got it from Emusic.com and they made no reference other than "Music For Zombies". I'm not doing any carnival-type scares in my haunt (for now, anyway) but I still like this album a lot. These songs are a must for my playlist while I set up on Halloween day.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Here's some good creepy circus music:









1. Arabian Freakact
2. Carousels and Clowns
3. Dance of the Pumpkins
4. House of Sweets
5. Loony
6. Master of Illusion
7. Seaside Puppets

http://www.mediafire.com/?amdlokmyl32


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanx Repo_man, who's this by ??


----------



## jimmy fish (Mar 22, 2010)

Ofcourse Adam at poisonprops.com has the best clown/circus creepy cd I have ever heard. The cd is called evil clown music. Before I discovered his stuff, I would create my own or search and search untill I found something I would settle for. I have his entiore collection of about 25 cds and it is always my go to for just about every scene I need sound for.


----------



## pix (Oct 30, 2010)

*I know what you're talking about*

I hope I'm posting on this right. I vaguely remember a cd called Horror Circus that we used to play on loop while I worked in a costume shop some 5-10 years ago. I burned the album and still have the burned copy now. The title I wrote on the burned cd is "Horror Circus, Let the Madness Begin". I tried googling it but didn't come up with anything. The recently suggested album (Twisted Circus of Horror) has almost the exact same songs (with one or two different). In the burned album I have, the first track begins with the opening lines "Introducing the most amazing.... show in the known universe. Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to Horror Circus" then the music begins.

Try searching Horror Hoedown or Monster Munch Party (first two songs on my burned album). I don't remember what the rest are called.

I hope this helps you find the album you may be looking for.


----------



## scottnightshade (May 26, 2015)

yes!! I used to have it--was a cd, with a red cover and a pencil style roller coaster drawing. this was back in the early to mid 90's. I had purchased it at a Michaels craft store, my favorite song was sort of themed like you were on a circus train ride!!


----------

